# Google+ (Google Plus)



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 5, 2011)

What are people's thoughts on the new Google+, to anyone who has been reading about it?

I got an invite, and started playing around with it. Just seems like a mixture of Facebook and gmail... Nothing too amazing, or anything to get excited about.

I'm not really seeing anything in it, and it seems to be overhyped, so far. Since it's just beta, there's probably still more that can be done/things I'll figure out.


Edit: Thanks, mods!


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 5, 2011)

i wonder what it's like, looks like a facebook copy that won't catch on. I mean seriously, it's a total copy.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 5, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> i wonder what it's like, looks like a facebook copy that won't catch on. I mean seriously, it's a total copy.


 
Those circles I saw in the preview video look really useful.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 5, 2011)

yes, its not good. And basically the invite thing, making everyone starve for invites is just a very good way of marketing it, because if its available for all, then people will dislike it more. they did the same with orkut earlier, and everybody knows orkut sucks. I m happy with facebook(original matter). There is also a news that in some time facebook will introduce video chat (of its own , not as a third party application)


----------



## Carson (Jul 5, 2011)

If someone could send me an invite, that would be great. I would like to test it out...

cpenticuff (a.t) gmail


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 5, 2011)

google are trying to take over the world soon we will have the google cube


----------



## Owen (Jul 5, 2011)

Social networking is killing society.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2011)

Owen said:


> Social networking is killing society.


 Yet you use these forums :t

I'm very interested in google+. Am I the only one who thinks it could overtake facebook?


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm really interested in Google+ (and anything Google, really), but it's not open to teens (yet)...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Google+ looks interesting, if anyone could send me an invite that would be awesome. [email protected]


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been hoping for something like this to come along. This had better not die the same way Google Wave did. I wish they would have kept going with that. I don't use Facebook, so I'm hoping that this Google+ might help me keep track of all of my already-Google social networking.


----------



## Owen (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got an invite, but they have "temporarily exceeded [their] capacity". Blah.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2011)

Owen said:


> Just got an invite, but they have "temporarily exceeded [their] capacity". Blah.


 
They're probably busy solving cubes again or something.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2011)

To the people who have given their mail addresses, i have tried to send an invite. I dont really know how to do that, but i just tried something where i entered email addresses.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the only way I figured out how to send invites, ever since they closed invitations.

-You need to have their email saved in your gmail contacts.
-Go to the "Circle" section, and hit "Find and Invite." This will have a list of everyone in your gmail contacts.
-Invite whoever you want.
-You have to manually send that person the Google+ link. (https://plus.google.com/)
-That person has to open that link, while being logged on to the gmail account you added to your Friends Circle.

I got my wife and a few friends to be able to join, this way.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 8, 2011)

:fp I meant to give my gmail lol


----------



## ianography (Jul 8, 2011)

So could I maybe get an invite please? I'm really eager to start using this.

My email: [email protected]


----------



## CubeLTD (Jul 10, 2011)

If anyone still want invite private message me your gmails.

1. It has to be gmail. 
2. You have to be 18+ or older on your gmail or you'll get a message saying you aren't old enough.


----------



## Nestor (Jul 10, 2011)

One amazing feature that it has is the group video conferencing: not only can you easily talk to multiple people (the one that is talking at the times takes over the main screen) but shared streaming videos as well and everyone can interact with those. 

And you can post withing circles so not everything goes public as in Facebook wall posts. Another good thing is that you can have the same persons in multiple circles... that's useful.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jul 10, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> One amazing feature that it has is the group video conferencing: not only can you easily talk to multiple people (the one that is talking at the times takes over the main screen) but shared streaming videos as well and everyone can interact with those.
> 
> And you can post withing circles so not everything goes public as in Facebook wall posts. Another good thing is that you can have the same persons in multiple circles... that's useful.



Hmm. But it doesn't seem like there is any way to private message someone. Unless.. I make a new circle add them in a circle, then make comments visible to only that circle. Or, is there way other then that?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2011)

I would really like an invite.

oscarrothandersen (at) gmail.com

(according to CubeLTD, I should be old enough)


----------



## Nestor (Jul 10, 2011)

Perhaps posting in someones "wall" will do the job. I think (I have to confirm) that such posts are only visible to the "wall" owner.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 10, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Hmm. But it doesn't seem like there is any way to private message someone. Unless.. I make a new circle add them in a circle, then make comments visible to only that circle. Or, is there way other then that?


 
Use the "Send an email" feature. It's located on the profile page of each user.

"e-mail" is the old skool "private message" (PM)..................... >.<

Tim.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 10, 2011)

Can someone please send me an invite.

Hic0057 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## CubeLTD (Jul 10, 2011)

@ Odder and Hic.

Sent the invites a couple hours ago..


----------



## JW77 (Jul 14, 2011)

could someone invite me please ?? 

EDIT: Thx I'm in


----------



## MostEd (Jul 14, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> google are trying to take over the world soon we will have the google cube



That^

Atleast I'm not the only one to think this...


----------



## ianography (Jul 14, 2011)

Google, I have outsmarted you. Muahahaha.

My G-mail that I just made is [email protected]

Could somebody please send me an invite?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2011)

I am open for invites. PM me your email so I can remember!


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2011)

for a google + invite just pm me!


----------



## AnthonyP (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm curious about Google+ as well. I would appreciate an invite:

AnthonyTPhung @ gmail.com

(I find it funny how many of us also us Gmail).


----------



## Gredore (Jul 16, 2011)

> (I find it funny how many of us also us Gmail).



agreed


----------



## Stefan (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't really used Facebook or Google+ much yet, but I just realized why I already like Google+ much much better. Facebook always bothered me with the "friend requests" from complete strangers. Most of them cubers, I could tell from their profiles, so we have something in common, but they're not my "friends". And I don't really like to list them as such when they're not, it's just wrong and it dilutes the meaning and value of that word. For a long time, I didn't know what to do with them so I just left them in my inbox. But one day it pissed me off and I decided to make three groups, "Actuals", "Knowns" and "Unknowns", into which I put Facebook "friends". So I have "unknown friends" which is still absurd, but it's the best I could do there. I always wished Facebook would rename it to something proper, and now Google+ did. I am absolutely delighted with their "circles", of which "friends" is only one kind. Google just keeps doing things right.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 17, 2011)

if anyone's not busy, I'd like an invite

[email protected]

Edit, a friend added me

Feel free to add me though

https://plus.google.com/102921138542675233662/posts


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like an invite to please

bw328tt [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## riffz (Jul 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I haven't really used Facebook or Google+ much yet, but I just realized why I already like Google+ much much better. Facebook always bothered me with the "friend requests" from complete strangers. Most of them cubers, I could tell from their profiles, so we have something in common, but they're not my "friends". And I don't really like to list them as such when they're not, it's just wrong and it dilutes the meaning and value of that word. For a long time, I didn't know what to do with them so I just left them in my inbox. But one day it pissed me off and I decided to make three groups, "Actuals", "Knowns" and "Unknowns", into which I put Facebook "friends". So I have "unknown friends" which is still absurd, but it's the best I could do there. I always wished Facebook would rename it to something proper, and now Google+ did. I am absolutely delighted with their "circles", of which "friends" is only one kind. Google just keeps doing things right.


 
Amen brother. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing how they integrate it with other Google services.


----------



## hatter (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm using it and liking it. I really liked facebook in the beginning, when you needed a college email address to join. I think when they opened it up to "anyone" it started going downhill -- the games, pages, likes, ads, etc kind of ruined it for me. I'm hoping Google keeps it very sleek and simple (as it is now).


So far, my only complaint is with the "hanging out". I wish you could invite specific people to hang out instead of entire groups. Also, a feature which would be really nice to have in the hang out is "share screen" like Skype has. I often find myself tutoring family and friends in math and science subjects and since I am in college and live away, I have to help them online. I has been REALLY helpful through skype to share screen (I can write and it shows up on my screen or I can show them visuals or help with programming, etc). Hopefully Google will add something like this in the future.


I also like the extra privacy that it has (with the circles). Hopefully the security and privacy stays secured and private (unlike Facebook).


----------



## r_517 (Jul 18, 2011)

as long as u have enough friends to make it a real social network, u'll like it.

it's somewhat like facebook + twitter + new stuff. i like the way those circles work, especially when u have to add someone (classmates/parents etc) but don't actually want him/her to see some of the private stuff


----------



## ianography (Jul 18, 2011)

r_517 said:


> as long as u have enough friends to make it a real social network, u'll like it.
> 
> it's somewhat like facebook + twitter + new stuff. i like the way those circles work, especially when u have to add someone (classmates/parents etc) but don't actually want him/her to see some of the private stuff


 
I've seen a review, it looks so much better. Could you maybe send me an invite please? my gmail is: 

theianography123 @ gmail.com

EDIT: Nevermind, my friend sent me one. If anybody wants an invite from me, just send me a PM.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 15, 2011)

I see this thread has been dead for a while, but instead of creating a new one, I try to get some attention here 

*Cubers on G+, read this!*
I have created a post on wich you can comment, and tell your username on speedsolving, so that everyone on speedsolving can add you to his/her Cubecircle.

*Need an invite?*
I still have 138 left, just click this link http://goo.gl/XnqnQ

Oh, and before i forget


chrissyD said:


> google are trying to take over the world soon we will have the google cube


This
Think you need to resticker it to make it elgible for competitions though.

_Edit:_
So I can see that my invites are dissappearing, good thing. I can also see that at least 9 cubers clicked my link. But NONE has commented on my post for making it easy to find cubers  Can't you show your self, my Cube circle (lol) is empty


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2011)

Now that this seems to be fully into swing, I think it's about time that people give it a second go - there's no use in using this unless we actually have people there.
The only reason I'd care to encourage cubers to use this is; I'd love to keep 'real life' friends on facebook, and cubers on google+. It's just easier to not have to deal with two communities at once.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

How does one get on google+?

EDIT: Nevermind, I got it, what are all these circles people are talking about?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2011)

Circles


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Circles



I take it there is a cuber circle. How do I add cubers to it? (You need to convince Matt to join)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2011)

He(miniGOINGS) can't, because Google knows he's not 18 yet.

As for circles, you basically make your own circle. Once you find people, just add them to a circle.

Try this link to get started, then creep through my friends to find more.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 21, 2011)

i don't use facebook
i never will use facebook 

so i don't need this crap


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Now that this seems to be fully into swing, I think it's about time that people give it a second go - there's no use in using this unless we actually have people there.
> The only reason I'd care to encourage cubers to use this is; I'd love to keep 'real life' friends on facebook, and cubers on google+. *It's just easier to not have to deal with two communities at once.*


 
If another non cuber comments on my cubing status, I swear to god.


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2011)

The Hangouts could be fun to use for cubing. I remember the days when 5-10 cubers would always be cubing on live video. Here is my profile.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> He(miniGOINGS) can't, because Google knows he's not 18 yet.
> 
> As for circles, you basically make your own circle. Once you find people, just add them to a circle.
> 
> Try this link to get started, then creep through my friends to find more.


 
My profile doesn't say I'm 18 (I don't think), and it allowed me to get it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> The only reason I'd care to encourage cubers to use this is; I'd love to keep 'real life' friends on facebook, and cubers on google+. It's just easier to not have to deal with two communities at once.


 
Isn't that EXACTLY why Google decided to make Circles the basis of their network design? .

Yeah I know, most people aren't on G+, but just saying .


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 21, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Isn't that EXACTLY why Google decided to make Circles the basis of their network design? .
> 
> Yeah I know, most people aren't on G+, but just saying .


 
Yeah your completely right, and besides that G+ is in my opinion a way better site


----------



## Hershey (Sep 21, 2011)

Darn it, I said I was 13 when I should have lied about my age. I fail.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Darn it, I said I was 13 when I should have lied about my age. I fail.


 
i love how i thought about this before g+ came out, which is why it says im 20


----------



## Hershey (Sep 21, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i love how i thought about this before g+ came out, which is why it says im 20


 
Maybe if I clear cookies...

EDIT: no, doesn't work.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 21, 2011)

Anybody add me. 
Email: Bryrus7 @ gmail.com
And if you need invites, dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

If you want to add me you can

https://plus.google.com/104941165363038243339#109448688116190787406/posts


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 21, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> And if you need invites, dont be afraid to ask.


 You don't need invites anymore. It's open to the public.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> You don't need invites anymore. It's open to the public.


 
Oh you....


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 22, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Oh you....



...
I don't get it... Did I ruin your joke or something? My bad.


----------



## 24653483361 (Sep 22, 2011)

I rarely use google+, but I like the idea of adding my cubing friends. If only I followed up with doing that...


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 22, 2011)

Copypasta from a conversation on Google + about why I deleted my facebook;

Some *****(fool?) tagged me in something I didn't want to be tagged in, which made me realize that I'd like to clear all of my history, which is something I did before using a script. However, when I went to run my script I noticed that facebook (probably for this exact purpose), changed the location of the "remove post" button for each post type, rendering my script useless. I had to write a different script for each different post type, but couldn't figure out how to get the script to recognize which type it was. I'd have to sit there and manually decide for it, which would take way more time than it was worth. After that I decided I'd just delete the account, but found that all their "deactivate" feature does is hide your account until you accidentally, habitually log in to your account again, at which time everything immediately reappears. After some research I found they don't actually delete anything unless you find the illusive "delete my account" button. They're doing whatever they can to hold on to my information (their data that they're profiting on) and doing everything in their power to keep me using their services. Not to mention I went to use a deactivated email and they ask me for my license to verify. Like I'm going to give a company I don't trust that. 

I have other issues with Facebook and the way it's used in general but the main reason is that their policies and sneaky little antics **** me off. (anger me?)


----------



## Deleted member 14076 (Sep 22, 2011)

Edward said:


> Yet you use these forums :t
> 
> I'm very interested in google+. Am I the only one who thinks it could overtake facebook?


Theres a big diference to use forums to get information about something USEFULL ,than reading what people eats on their lunch.And lets be honest most people uses social networking for that.And BTW I dont hate social networks, but people are not using this resources correctly.
YES, I think google+ will overtake facebook.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Kind of funny how some people hate the "new" facebook. I guess there is a possibility where the "myspace effect" will happen and some people will just move to Google +. There are so many social networking sites to keep up with, it's ridiculous.

For anyone who cares, here's my Google +: 
https://plus.google.com/?hl=en


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 22, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i don't use facebook
> i never will use facebook
> 
> so i don't need this crap


 
derp not for facebook, for google +



Edward said:


> Yet you use these forums :t
> 
> I'm very interested in google+. Am I the only one who thinks it could overtake facebook?


 
this, i lol'd


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 22, 2011)

Only a week or so till I turn 18. I'm liking the overall concept though. Expect to see me on there. Feel free to ad meh...


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 22, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> derp not for facebook, for google +



google + is just as crap as facebook. Social networking sites are pointless, It's not like my life depends on it.


----------



## Carson (Sep 22, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> google + is just as crap as facebook. Social networking sites are pointless, It's not like my life depends on it.



Since that is your opinion, I have to wonder why you even bothered to visit this thread... TWICE.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in, and I have been since 10th July


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 22, 2011)

You guys do know there is an easy way to post statuses just to cubers on fb right?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

Odder said:


> I'm in, and I have been since 10th July


 
Likewise, Google just hasnt let me log in until a few days ago because my account didnt have a high enough priority...? dont understand this at all

interestingly, my account was activated the same day i merged my youtube account with google, this may have something to do with it

but enough said, my twitter account has its days numbered... Google+ seems better right from the off


----------



## Bryan (Sep 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Now that this seems to be fully into swing, I think it's about time that people give it a second go - there's no use in using this unless we actually have people there.
> The only reason I'd care to encourage cubers to use this is; I'd love to keep 'real life' friends on facebook, and cubers on google+. It's just easier to not have to deal with two communities at once.


 
You can divide people already on Facebook and put them on lists. Then just expose your status to certain lists.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 22, 2011)

With the way the FB interface keeps changing, it is becoming just as a mess as myspace was. Simplicity is what keeps people in. 
I'm slowly using Google+ more and more.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> With the way the FB interface keeps changing, it is becoming just as a mess as myspace was. Simplicity is what keeps people in.
> I'm slowly using Google+ more and more.


 
I wont disagree with you there, 
Google have a record for keeping things simple and minimalist, lets hope it stays that way


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 22, 2011)

just started my google+ account.... i was smart enough to lie about my age so it says im like 20 something.... hopefully.... also doesn't have my real name in case colleges find out.

add me: [email protected]


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> just started my google+ account.... i was smart enough to lie about my age so it says im like 20 something.... hopefully.... also doesn't have my real name in case colleges find out.
> 
> add me: [email protected]


 
Or you could just not and wait until your 18 =p


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Or you could just not and wait until your 18 =p


 
Wait... you need to be 18 for a Google+ account?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 22, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Wait... you need to be 18 for a Google+ account?


 
Someone said it was 16...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Wait... you need to be 18 for a Google+ account?


 
Yup, "Adult content" to quote google exactly


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Or you could just not and wait until your 18 =p


 
i started my accounts in 6th grade.... never had to change anything


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i started my accounts in 6th grade.... never had to change anything


 
As far as I know its 18 and over only, and by that I mean I have a few friends who are 17 tried to join but got rejected because they were 17


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> You can divide people already on Facebook and put them on lists. Then just expose your status to certain lists.


 
I tryed, couldn't find a way to do this.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 23, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> You guys do know there is an easy way to post statuses just to cubers on fb right?


 
No.


----------

